# 02 f250 broken power steering pump bolts resulting in no steering



## mxracer32t (Dec 15, 2010)

bolts appreared to be sheared - pump at angle to frame - steering wheel turns 6 revs to left ten 12 to right. waiting to here from repair shop after having it towed. asked if i hit anything. no just rought rr tracks and mounting western ultramount.

any users have simular problem and could comment on price of repairs.

thanks,
Jeff


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

So you sheared off the bolts holding the steering box to the frame? Do you off-road this truck in the summer or run large tires?


----------



## mxracer32t (Dec 15, 2010)

truck is used for towing enclosed trailer and friends and family residential plowing. repair shop keeps asking what i hit. hardest hit front end takes besides pot holes is driving into western ultramount plow


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a 99 f 250 super duty and it has plowed is whole life and i also run over size tires and my steering box bolts havent sheared off. That make no sense to me. Did you have the wheels turned and then hit something or did you have the wheels stuck and crank on the steering wheel? I have replaced 2 steering boxes due to over sized tires and my bolts were solid.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Has someone taken this steering box off before and put the wrong bolts back in? It should have grade 8 bolts holding it on the frame.


----------



## mxracer32t (Dec 15, 2010)

no extreme use on truck other than plowing. two broken bolts were rusted and third bolt was fresh break. repair shop replaced gear box and both hoses. rusted hose ends and gear box had crack in it.
expensive repair and frustrating not knowing root cause as this does seem to be a common problem. checked other plow sites and ford owners forums. still lucky this happened in parking lot and not on expressway


----------

